# This case has the cops stumped



## Jumper (Dec 10, 2007)

Pretty scuzzy neighbourhood to leave equipment unattended IMHO.

From the Edmonton Sun Police Beat 9 Dec 07

http://www.edmontonsun.com/News/PoliceBeat/home.html

North Division

This case has cops stumped. 

Sometime between 1:30 and 3 p.m. on Nov. 25, someone stole a flat-deck utility trailer and stump grinder from the parking lot of the Sands Hotel at 12340 Fort Rd. 

The yellow trailer, carrying the "Super Jr. Rayco" stump grinder with serial number 1R1009185M210311, was hooked up to a pickup truck, which wasn't stolen. 

The complainant told police it would take at least two people to lift the trailer off the hitch. 

Call Crime Stoppers with tips.


----------



## hornett22 (Dec 11, 2007)

*that sucks.*

i have heard some horror stories out of Ontario.rumor has it they will take your truck,snowmobiles and trailer while you sleep in the hotel.a damn shame others have to steal someones hard earned property.


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 11, 2007)

hornett22 said:


> i have heard some horror stories out of Ontario.rumor has it they will take your truck,snowmobiles and trailer while you sleep in the hotel.a damn shame others have to steal someones hard earned property.


That happens lots here, sometimes $100k worth of truck and machines. They got a whole semi load of snowmobiles still in the crates!!!
It goes on and on!!!


----------



## hornett22 (Dec 11, 2007)

*pretty sad.*

crime is nuts here too.they just happen to not report on a lot of it.the yuppies don't like to be reminded the don't live in a norman rockwell painting.funny thing is,Connecticut has to be one of the most criminal friendly states there is.


----------



## clearance (Dec 11, 2007)

A semi trailer with three new forklifts was stolen in Abbottsford B.C. recently. The newspaper byline read "Forklifts lifted", just for you Jumper.


----------



## LNG24 (Dec 12, 2007)

Jumper said:


> This case has cops stumped.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Don't want to be hard on all cops, but to quote this makes them sound like idiots. So what if it took two guys to lift it. Thives only work alone?
> ...


----------



## neighborstree (Dec 20, 2007)

LNG24 said:


> Jumper said:
> 
> 
> > This case has cops stumped.
> ...


----------



## LNG24 (Dec 20, 2007)

neighborstree said:


> LNG24 said:
> 
> 
> > after i got robbed several times over and over for countless amounts of equipment. i bought a small gps tracking device off spy associates on ebay. it was the best invesment ever !. its small enough to hide in a backpack blower. and works anywhere in the world. you log onto there website and you can see where your tracking device is anywhere. you can even take satlelight pictures of your machine. you can map a direct map to where your machine is and it has 5 second updates. so every 5 seconds you can see where yyour stuffs headed. best investment ever !!!!!. cost like 400 bucks i think. cheaper then lojack and works 1094830583% better
> ...


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 20, 2007)

neighborstree said:


> LNG24 said:
> 
> 
> > after i got robbed several times over and over for countless amounts of equipment. i bought a small gps tracking device off spy associates on ebay. it was the best invesment ever !. its small enough to hide in a backpack blower. and works anywhere in the world. you log onto there website and you can see where your tracking device is anywhere. you can even take satlelight pictures of your machine. you can map a direct map to where your machine is and it has 5 second updates. so every 5 seconds you can see where yyour stuffs headed. best investment ever !!!!!. cost like 400 bucks i think. cheaper then lojack and works 1094830583% better
> ...


----------



## husky hustler (Jan 7, 2008)

We had a pursuit in the next town over. When I heard my buddy on the radio engaging a pursuit at 15mph he had the curiosity of the whole county. Some genius thought he could just jump in a grader and drive off and nobody would notice. Any who the guy was trying to steal the road grader and was planning on driving off in it. He was busted taken to jail and all this happened in broad daylight. Crooks are getting bolder and the only ones paying are us.


----------



## bama (Jan 16, 2008)

husky hustler said:


> We had a pursuit in the next town over. When I heard my buddy on the radio engaging a pursuit at 15mph he had the curiosity of the whole county. Some genius thought he could just jump in a grader and drive off and nobody would notice. Any who the guy was trying to steal the road grader and was planning on driving off in it. He was busted taken to jail and all this happened in broad daylight. Crooks are getting bolder and the only ones paying are us.



They may be getting bolder, but at least this one was still pretty dumb! The smart ones become politicians!


----------



## STIHLSamantha (Jan 16, 2008)

It's horrible the nerve of people these days...my husband always takes a picture of the piece of equipment and the serial numbers on them and files them away on our servers just incase something ever gets taken on us...i know that it is possible the stolen goods could never be recovered, but gives the cops more specifics in their search....off topic of equipment, but in our local area here in upstate NY, a friend of mine's cousin had money jars at the local Pharmacy's in the area raising $ for his cancer treatments and transplants and they have on tape the same couple at all four locations stealing these jars filled with money...right under the clerks and pharmacists noses!!!!! People will try anything to get their hands on something free....if you take the time and money to buy it, invest some extra time in putting it away and protecting it!!!! We as a species, even though we don't want to admit, are too trusting in some ways..you can NEVER be too careful!


----------



## Justice (Jan 27, 2008)

Agreed, it is sad and fustrating. It is more often than not an inside job of some sort. Even more of a reason to find out who.

Recently I was on light duty for a while. In that amount of time $500 worth of saw chain was stolen, a 066 blown up, and a climbing line used to pull something and snapped in half. Of course nothing was done.
Then the locks on my desk were broken with a hammer and screwdriver. Reported to the police, and two witnesses came forward. It was the road forman. What happened to him? Nothing...his cousin is a town council man. 
Tell me that isn't fustrating.


----------

